# Chinese 5 spice



## mdboatbum (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been hearing about this for years, and never tried it. Every time I've seen it in a store it's been 8-9 bucks, so I always passed. The other day I found it in the ethnic aisle for 3 bucks, so I got it. But now I have no idea what to do with it! 
Anybody got any good recipes for it?


----------



## tropics (Aug 10, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> I've been hearing about this for years, and never tried it. Every time I've seen it in a store it's been 8-9 bucks, so I always passed. The other day I found it in the ethnic aisle for 3 bucks, so I got it. But now I have no idea what to do with it!
> Anybody got any good recipes for it?


You could use it in the

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250351/smoked-kung-pao-chicken

Or in a Char Siu recipe Disco,Gary S and a few others have some posted.It can be strong so go easy

Richie


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 10, 2016)

Haha!! You know Richie, it might be good in that. Never dawned on me. Might add it to the chicken rub next time around and see how it goes. Thanks!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2016)

5 Spice can be used in a variety of Rubs and Sauces. It is very VERY ANISE and Cinnamon Forward! A little goes a long way. Google Recipes with 5 Spice for Ideas...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Traditional Chinese Five Spice powder is simply a blend of toasted and ground Szechuan peppercorns and fennel seeds plus ground cinnamon, cloves, and star anise. In it purest form, it's equal amounts of each, but that's rarely the case anymore. Each maker will vary the proportions to their own liking.

I got fed up with the mass marketed commercial stuff years ago and have been making my own blend since. As Chef JJ refers to, I like cinnamon and star anise, but not in abundance. I cut back on that and amp up on the other ingredients. I sometimes also add coriander and ginger so I guess it's technically no longer Five Spice powder.

The ingredients from the commercial producers seem to be all over the map, and they're rarely a combination of all five of the traditional ones. Many of them, including the crap from the spice giant McCormick's, omit the key ingredient of any peppercorns, Szechuan, or otherwise.

As JJ and others have mentioned, a little goes a long way. Go easy on using it your first time out, then adjust as desired.

As for applications, Google "Uses for Chinese Five Spice powder". You'll have a lot to choose from.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mds51 (Aug 12, 2016)

I found a recipe for Lop Chong Sausage and modified it to my tastes and one of the main ingredients is Five Spice Powder. The flavor of all the  spices combined with Sesame Oil, Fresh ginger , Soy Sauce, Rice Wine and Garlic make for a great dried sausage and or snack stick. I made these for my son`s girlfriend`s parents who are Vietnamese and instead of cooking with the sausage he ate it like a snack stick with his beer. I like it chopped up and served in fried rice. The flavors of the five spice powder really make for a unique and flavorful sausage. I used  a pork butt roast coarsely ground that proved to be the right amount of fat to make the sausage texture and fat content just right.

mds51


----------



## mike w (Aug 12, 2016)

mds51 said:


> I found a recipe for Lop Chong Sausage and modified it to my tastes and one of the main ingredients is Five Spice Powder. The flavor of all the  spices combined with Sesame Oil, Fresh ginger , Soy Sauce, Rice Wine and Garlic make for a great dried sausage and or snack stick. I made these for my son`s girlfriend`s parents who are Vietnamese and instead of cooking with the sausage he ate it like a snack stick with his beer. I like it chopped up and served in fried rice. The flavors of the five spice powder really make for a unique and flavorful sausage. I used  a pork butt roast coarsely ground that proved to be the right amount of fat to make the sausage texture and fat content just right.
> mds51


Would you mind sharing the recipe? I'd like to make some it sounds delicious!


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's an easy recipe that uses five-spice powder:
*Grilled Glazed Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts*​Serves 4​*Glaze*

2      tablespoons rice vinegar

1      teaspoon cornstarch

⅓     cup hoisin sauce

2      tablespoons light corn syrup

1-2  tablespoons Sriracha sauce (Chili peppers & vinegar)

1      teaspoon grated fresh ginger

¼     teaspoon five-spice powder

Whisk vinegar and cornstarch together in small saucepan until cornstarch has dissolved. Whisk in hoisin, corn syrup, Sriracha, ginger, and five-spice powder. Bring mixture to boil over high heat. Cook, stirring constantly, until thickened, about 1 minute. Transfer glaze to bowl.

*Chicken*

¼     cup salt

¼     cup sugar

4      (6- to 8-ounce) boneless, skinless chicken breasts, trimmed

2      teaspoons nonfat dry milk powder

¼     teaspoon pepper

Dissolve salt and sugar in 1½ quarts cold water. Submerge chicken in brine, cover, and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or up to 1 hour. Remove chicken from brine and pat dry with paper towels. Combine milk powder and pepper in bowl.

Turn all burners to high, cover, and heat grill until hot, about 15 minutes. Leave primary burner on high and turn other burner(s) to medium-high.

Clean and oil cooking grate. Sprinkle half of milk powder mixture over 1 side of chicken. Lightly spray coated side of chicken with oil spray until milk powder is moistened. Repeat on second side.

Place chicken, skinned side down, over hotter part of grill and cook until browned on first side, 2 to 2½  minutes. Flip chicken, brush with 2 tablespoons glaze, and cook until browned on second side, 2 to 2½ minutes. Flip chicken, move to cooler side of grill, brush with 2 tablespoons glaze, and cook for 2 minutes. Repeat flipping and brushing 2 more times, cooking for 2 minutes on each side. Flip chicken, brush with remaining glaze, and cook until chicken registers 160 degrees, 1 to 3 minutes. Transfer chicken to plate and let rest for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's one more that uses a larger amount of five-spice powder.

*Chinese Braised Beef*

1½   tablespoons unflavored gelatin

2½   cups plus 1 tablespoon water

½     cup dry sherry

1/3  cup soy sauce

2      tablespoons hoisin sauce

2      tablespoons molasses

3      scallions, white and green parts separated, green parts sliced thin on bias

1      (2-inch) piece ginger, peeled, halved lengthwise, and crushed

4      garlic cloves, peeled and smashed

1½   teaspoons five-spice powder

1      teaspoon red pepper flakes

3      pounds boneless beef short ribs, trimmed and cut into 4-inch lengths

1      teaspoon cornstarch

Sprinkle gelatin over 2½ cups water in Dutch oven and let sit until gelatin softens, about 5 minutes. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 300°.

Heat softened gelatin over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until melted, 2-3 minutes. Stir in sherry, soy sauce, hoisin, molasses, scallion whites, ginger, garlic, five-spice powder, and pepper flakes. Stir in beef and bring to simmer. Remove pot from heat. Cover tightly with sheet of heavy-duty aluminum foil, then lid. Transfer to oven and cook until beef is tender, 2 to 2½ hours, stirring halfway through cooking.

Using slotted spoon, transfer beef to cutting board. Strain sauce through fine-mesh strainer into fat separator. Wipe out pot with paper towels. Let liquid settle for 5 minutes, then return defatted liquid to now-empty pot. Cook liquid over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until thickened and reduced to 1 cup, 20 to 25 minutes.

 While sauce reduces, using 2 forks, break beef into 1½ inch pieces. Whisk cornstarch and remaining 1 tablespoon water together in small bowl.

Reduce heat to medium-low, whisk cornstarch mixture into reduced sauce, and cook until sauce is slightly thickened, about 1 minute. Return beef to sauce and stir to coat. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until beef is heated through, about 5 minutes. Sprinkle scallion greens over top. Serve.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 28, 2016)

The previous two recipes are from "Cook's Illustrated." Here's a video from the same source, and it is even more in keeping with the nature of this site (BBQ & smoking):

https://www.americastestkitchen.com/videos/3242-grilled-pork-kebabs-with-hoisin-and-five-spice

America's Test Kitchen has a segment on tasting five-spice powder:

https://www.americastestkitchen.com/taste_tests/1516-five-spice-powder


----------

